# Mr. Hardwick's - Calamity Jane



## method1 (31/8/17)

*Mr. Hardwick's: Calamity Jane*

Rich tobacco blend
Infused with caramel cream
Accented with medium roast coffee beans
*Deep steeped limited edition
Now available.*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## GMacDiggity (31/8/17)

This sounds amazing!! Where is this available? Must try this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (31/8/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> This sounds amazing!! Where is this available? Must try this!



What area are you in?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (31/8/17)

In Cape Town, feel that may hurt my chances of getting my hands on it

And thanks for the amazingly fast reply!


----------



## method1 (31/8/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> In Cape Town, feel that may hurt my chances of getting my hands on it
> 
> And thanks for the amazingly fast reply!



Vape Cartel Cape Town is getting stock early next week, they also have the watermelon candy in stock, so speak to @capetocuba or visit your friendly neighbourhood cartel

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (31/8/17)

Ok awesome!! I will be sure to chat to them!! Looking forward to trying this and the watermelon candy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (31/8/17)

Does Calamity Jane need additional steep or is it ready to vape straight away. Bought mine at Vapecon 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (31/8/17)

Stillwaters said:


> Does Calamity Jane need additional steep or is it ready to vape straight away. Bought mine at Vapecon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ready to vape!


----------



## Stillwaters (31/8/17)

Thanks mate. Going into rotation tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (31/8/17)

Stillwaters said:


> Thanks mate. Going into rotation tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Great, hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## Stillwaters (31/8/17)

I'm sure I will

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (31/8/17)

I managed to get myself 100ml of Calamity Jane at VapeCon and I'm so glad I did. @method1, Hardwicks first tobacco juice and it's a grade A winner!`

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (31/8/17)

Greyz said:


> I managed to get myself 100ml of Calamity Jane at VapeCon and I'm so glad I did. @method1, Hardwicks first tobacco juice and it's a grade A winner!`



Thanks so much for the feedback @Greyz !
P.S the big bottles are actually 120ml

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (31/8/17)

method1 said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback @Greyz !
> P.S the big bottles are actually 120ml



Only a pleasure @method1 - I will be needing more soon as I've already polished off half the 120ml. Do you know which Durban vendors have stock?
I hope Obsidian is as good as this


----------



## Imperator (31/8/17)

Love the trailer!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (31/8/17)

Greyz said:


> Only a pleasure @method1 - I will be needing more soon as I've already polished off half the 120ml. Do you know which Durban vendors have stock?
> I hope Obsidian is as good as this



Obsidian is a whole 'nother animal! 
Don't want to jump the gun but the Sirs will hopefully be getting some for the Durbanites

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (31/8/17)

method1 said:


> Obsidian is a whole 'nother animal!
> Don't want to jump the gun but the Sirs will hopefully be getting some for the Durbanites



Now thats what I like to hear seeing as I have 60ml of premix 
I'll touch base with the Sirs on our group - thanks a mil for bringing these in Joel


----------



## method1 (31/8/17)

Greyz said:


> Now thats what I like to hear seeing as I have 60ml of premix
> I'll touch base with the Sirs on our group - thanks a mil for bringing these in Joel



It's a pleasure! Obsidian sold out quick but there's more on the way. Try it after a couple days and then again after 2 weeks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (31/8/17)

method1 said:


> It's a pleasure! Obsidian sold out quick but there's more on the way. Try it after a couple days and then again after 2 weeks



Thanks @method1 - I will do just that. So keen to test this and Rose Milk out this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/17)

Oooh
Calamity Jane sounds like my cup of tea


Upset i didnt manage to get some at VapeCon
But i will commence making up for that soon

PS - great intro video @method1 ! Makes me want to try this even more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (1/9/17)

Got mine at vapecon and finished already. Can't get enough of it.
I actually bought it because I liked the look.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/17)

Cornelius said:


> Got mine at vapecon and finished already. Can't get enough of it.
> I actually bought it because I liked the look.



What did you vape it on @Cornelius ?
We want all the details. Device, build, wick, power settings!


----------



## Cornelius (1/9/17)

I have been trying out the Kangertech Nebox. commercial 0.5 ohm coil at 40 w, here it shines. Also been using it the Avocado with normal Aliens at 0.19 and 65w. Very nice flavour but I prefer it in the smaller setup. I have never owned a billetbox but I think it will be a match made in heaven. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (1/9/17)

I have got me some but I haven't gotten round to trying it yet. The wife wants it but I have hidden it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/17)

Christos said:


> I have got me some but I haven't gotten round to trying it yet. The wife wants it but I have hidden it



Good move @Christos !
Let us know what you think when you try it out


----------



## Christos (1/9/17)

Silver said:


> Good move @Christos !
> Let us know what you think when you try it out


Will do if I can find it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## contrid (1/9/17)

This sounds delicious, I'll definitely give it a try when I see it on the shelf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LFC (1/9/17)

Got mine @VapeCon
Thanks again @method1 for this amazing blend 

Have been in vaping heaven the last few days with my Hadaly, Petri & Calamity Jane.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/17)

Christos said:


> Will do if I can find it



Wait - @Christos 

So you hid it from the wife so she won't get to it

Now you can't find it!
haha

Great hiding job indeed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (1/9/17)

Silver said:


> Wait - @Christos
> 
> So you hid it from the wife so she won't get to it
> 
> ...


Didn't do such a good job... 

Wood polishing going on in the background

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (6/9/17)

Capetonians!

Calamity Jane is now available at Vape Cartel Cape Town - hit up @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (6/9/17)

I've been going through my bottle extremely sparingly (because if I don't it'll be done in a day and payday is still a long way off), I've been vaping it as a weekend treat and its almost heavenly in my Hadaly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (8/9/17)

Picked some of this up from @capetocuba 

Really great ejuice! Got it in an o-atty, fantastic balance of tobacco coffee and th caramel!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (8/9/17)

@method1 how do you enjoy Calamity Jane? 
I only have 30ml and and I'm wondering what setup to use to get the best experience... cool vape plain wire or a warmer exotic coil setup.

I'll probably finish the 30ml on the same device and not try it anywhere else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (8/9/17)

Christos said:


> @method1 how do you enjoy Calamity Jane?
> I only have 30ml and and I'm wondering what setup to use to get the best experience... cool vape plain wire or a warmer exotic coil setup.
> 
> I'll probably finish the 30ml on the same device and not try it anywhere else



I don't tend to device hop a lot, so my usual is a dual coil setup on my trusty petri v2, around 0.3 - 60w
Like most liquids, flavour is most vivid on a dripper, that said the other setup I enjoyed was in a kayfun v5, 0.6 - 30-40w
Calamity does tend to translate well across most setups I tried on, keep me posted, interested in your thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (8/9/17)

method1 said:


> I don't tend to device hop a lot, so my usual is a dual coil setup on my trusty petri v2, around 0.3 - 60w
> Like most liquids, flavour is most vivid on a dripper, that said the other setup I enjoyed was in a kayfun v5, 0.6 - 30-40w
> Calamity does tend to translate well across most setups I tried on, keep me posted, interested in your thoughts


Went straight to the best flavour device I have.
Was going to put it in a mech squonker but I wanted to be able to adjust wattages.

I present Calamity Jane and the NarTA!

Coil used is a 2x28AWG Ni80 wrapped with 38 AWG Ni80. 
3mm ID and royal wicks cotton.
Comes in at 0.54 ohms.


At 20W it's very very smooth. It's a little confusing because I usually get a lot of throat hit from tobaccos but I get the tobacco flavour and the smoothest of it all.

At about 30w the tobacco gets even smoother and I get some creams coming through but I can't put my finger on anything at the moment!

Very well done @method1! This is a superb blend that is bold but yet mild and silky smooth!
Will look out for 120ml when I'm next at a vape store!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (8/9/17)

I think I have mentioned it as well. I enjoy it most at higher ohm' and lower wattage. Although the flavour is great in the bigger builds. Just my preference. Vaping this currently at a steady 30 mls every 2 to 3 days. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (8/9/17)

Just a quick update. My wife has tried it and now she has dumped her juice and is asking me where I keep the new coils because she is filling up her device with Calamity Jane.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (8/9/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Picked some of this up from @capetocuba
> 
> Really great ejuice! Got it in an o-atty, fantastic balance of tobacco coffee and th caramel!


Ah that's great and super happy you enjoying this new creation from @method1 
P.S thanks for the business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (9/9/17)

Currently steeping 400ml of Obsidian (yes 1x30ml premix at 7.5% makes 400ml) 
Secretly I'm praying that Obsidian is half as good as Calamity Jane because then that means I'm in for a right treat!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (10/9/17)

Greyz said:


> Currently steeping 400ml of Obsidian (yes 1x30ml premix at 7.5% makes 400ml)
> Secretly I'm praying that Obsidian is half as good as Calamity Jane because then that means I'm in for a right treat!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



Nice! Obsidian is worth the wait.
Glad you're enjoying Calamity Jane


----------



## Silver (10/9/17)

Greyz said:


> Currently steeping 400ml of Obsidian (yes 1x30ml premix at 7.5% makes 400ml)
> Secretly I'm praying that Obsidian is half as good as Calamity Jane because then that means I'm in for a right treat!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



@Greyz - your smoking counter says you quit cigs 6487 days ago
Thats nearly 18 years ago!!!
My word, congrats man if that is the case


----------



## Greyz (11/9/17)

Silver said:


> @Greyz - your smoking counter says you quit cigs 6487 days ago
> Thats nearly 18 years ago!!!
> My word, congrats man if that is the case



Wait, what! I dunno what went wrong there - I'll fix it ASAP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (12/9/17)

I can't quite put my finger on it @method1 but I get a mild licorice taste or something of the sort. Not a hug fan of licorice but this blend is unique and rather satisfying!


----------



## Greyz (12/9/17)

Christos said:


> I can't quite put my finger on it @method1 but I get a mild licorice taste or something of the sort. Not a hug fan of licorice but this blend is unique and rather satisfying!



I get that too, like a very soft Aniseed or liquorice of sorts. In my drippers I get a soft floral note on the exhale which I find I enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

